# REW ? regarding Mic Calibration File



## wademarsten (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I looked at the sample Mic calibration files on a different thread and my calibration file looks idential to all of them and they look exactly the same as the calibration file that I got from Dayton for my mic with one exception. At the very top of mine it says *1000Hz -39.9. Does anybody know what that means and how the affects whether I should just read in the file or if I need to change something?

Any responses will be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Wade Marsten


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can you attach the file so we can have a look at it?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## marsx (Feb 16, 2010)

How do I attach a file, I'm new to this forum?

marsx


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I answered this question on the REW forum here.


----------



## wademarsten (Feb 27, 2010)

Wayne,

Here is my calibration file. What does the first line "*1000Hz	-39.9," mean? I look forward to your response.

Sincerely,
wademarsten


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Wade,

I don’t know what it means. I suggest doing a “save as” to duplicate the file, keep the first one “as is” for future reference. Then eliminate that line with the second file, and use that one for REW.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

